# what is the smallest guppy? (that's not expensive, only like two bucks or less)



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi All,
So, I recently got a tiny tank that is 7 by 3.5 centimeters. I was wondering if there were any fish or guppies that could live alone in there, with plenty of room to swim in there, because i have a little bit of cash to spend. XD 
HarpaBetta


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

that's smaller than a seller cup for a betta. you'd be hard-pressed keeping a couple brine shrimp happy in that, let alone a fish of any kind.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

No fish can live in that. I suggest you get a bigger tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

The thing is, most really tiny fish are also fast swimmers and need a lot of space to be happy. That and many small species fish are shoal/schooling fish and need buddies of their kind.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

+1. Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

well there's a fish store here that sells really tiny fish.... just thought of that... and i MEAN tiny. Thanks guys  oh, and the brine shrimp, could they go in there or not? what about a tiny tiny guppy?


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

HarpaBetta said:


> Hi All,
> So, I recently got a tiny tank that is 7 by 3.5 centimeters. I was wondering if there were any fish or guppies that could live alone in there, with plenty of room to swim in there, because i have a little bit of cash to spend. XD
> HarpaBetta


By chance, did you mean inches? Even 7 x 3.5 inches would be small, but 7 x 3.5 centimeters is tiny. 7 x 3.5 centimeters is smaller than a business card.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> +1. Couldn't have said it better myself


Thank you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wild type males are small but that tank is too small for them they are very active. I am activily culling wild from my stock but they are being adopted out. When I took a few guppies there they all got adopted out in a few mins. They have reflective colors.


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

That tiny of a tank doesn't have enough surface area to provide the oxygen needed to keep even a single small guppy healthy (if it is indeed centimeters and not inches). The ammonia would also build up extremely quickly (especially since stressed fish=higher ammonia output). You'd need to change it once an hour in order to keep up with it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also there is Temp problems.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure I saw a Memorial thread for the Guppy.


----------

